

Hey, White Liberals: Bos. Bombings, Suffering Of White Kids, Erosion of Empathy - jimmahoney
http://blackgirldangerous.org/new-blog/2013/4/22/hey-white-liberals

======
drifting
As a "white liberal" in Cambridge who was just about to mail in my property
taxes, I just ripped up my contribution to the Cambridge Scholarship Fund
[which by far helps non-white kids go to college]. Instead I'll donate my
money to "white" victims of the bombs. Well played!

------
Randgalt
Appalling

